# Keine Laufwerke mit Promise Ultra 133 TX2 Controler



## Mondeo (18. März 2004)

Hallo ,
ich habe einen zusätzlichen Promise Ultra 133 TX2 Controler. Dieser hat so ziehmlich genau 6 Monate anstandslos funktioniert. Jetzt bekomme ich beim Booten (noch im DOS) die fehlermeldung:
"Ultra 133 TX2 Bios is not installed, because there are no drives attached"! Natürlich sind alle Laufwerke angeschlossen. Alle Laufwerke funktionieren wenn diese direkt am Motherboard angeschlossen werden! Ich habe außerdem alle PCI Karten entfernt und die Ultra TX2 Karte auf allen PCI Steckplätzen ausprobiert -kein Erfolg! Die Treiberinstallation wurde exakt nach Handbuch durchgeführt - auch im Gerätemanager ist alles in Ordnung! 
Weiß jemand an welcher Schraube noch zu drehen villeicht helfen könnte?

Ciao,
Mondeo


----------



## SpitfireXP (18. März 2004)

Du hast da aber schon nur Festplatte dran, oder
Mit CD-Rom oder Brenner und so läuft das ding nicht.
Ansonsten, kabel mal durchtauschen.


----------



## Mondeo (20. März 2004)

...habe natürlich nur Festplatten am Controler dran hängen! Eigentlich sollten Kabel die am Mainboard funktionieren auch am Controler Dienst tun - habe trotzdem andere Kabel genommen und ausprobiert! Eben leider nur ohne Erfolg!
Inzwischen weiß ich immer noch nicht woher das Problem kommen kann. 
Was braucht das System, um während der DOS Bootphase die Ultra TX2 zu erkennen? Ich frage mich schon, ob das Bios eine Macke hat...? Immerhin benutze ich ein K7S5A Board (bisher ohne Probleme), aber man weiß ja nie...!

Gruß,
Mondeo
 

*Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?*


----------



## server (20. März 2004)

Hast du schon mal versucht, die Karte raus zu nehmen, zu booten, den Rechner wieder runterfahren, die Karte wieder rein geben und dann geschaut, ob sie angenommen wird?
Eventuell dazwischen versuchen, den Treiber zu entfernen.

Es gibt immer wieder Phänomene bei Computern, die mit Sachen zusammenhängen, die man einfach nicht versteht....


----------



## SpitfireXP (21. März 2004)

Hast du eine Hauppauge TV-Karte?

Ich war gestern auf der Cebit, und habe mich da mal mit einen Techniker von Promise unterhalten. Der meinete, das sie manchmal probleme untereinander haben.
Ansonsten mal das Bios der Karte neu aufspielen.


----------



## Mondeo (22. März 2004)

*Keine Laufwerke mit Promise Controler*

Hallo Leute,
danke erstmal für die Tips und Anregungen - ich werde mich in den nächsten Tagen mit der Lösung des Problems beschäftigen...! Vielleicht komme ich ja weiter..., dann geb ich natürlich Bescheid!
Ciao,
Mondeo


----------

